# Can anyone save this "not friendly" Craigslist rat (Beaverton, OR)? URGENT!



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

This just makes me sick. Apparently the rat "isn't very nice", and they don't give a crap whether the rat goes to snake food, they just want to sell the cage. Maybe he just needs to be neutered? I have a rat that isn't very nice to people either (not really aggressive but fearful and once fear bit), but I'd never sell/give him to someone as reptile food. I realize reptiles have to eat, but there are REPUTABLE "feeder breeders" for that, and this person obviously isn't one. 

http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/pet/2647165548.html

They just sound lazy; their aid says they are "just not upkeeping". How much do you want to bet they just never bothered to socialize the rat either? Ugh. If I had the room I'd just take him and see if I could work with him. Unfortunately he's a single male and no idea how he'd behave towards our males; we also don't have a non-emergency veterinarian (nearest good exotics E vet is an hour away) that is really experienced with rat neuters.


----------



## FurrylittlePaws (Oct 10, 2011)

thats a irresponsible owner. poor rattie. Hope someone helps


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow. 
"If someone takes him as a feeder than is okay too I will sell the cage without him."
Of all the heartless pet-related ADs I have ever read...


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

I can't believe someone can look at any rat's little face and go; yeah sure, I'll give it to a snake. it's probably just lack of socialisation because of this @£%$£


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

Well the ad is gone and I haven't seen a repost. I can only hope a decent person took him in. I couldn't get him because my boys are pretty darn territorial, this was a younger adult (as opposed to elderly) intact male, and I have no idea if he had any rat aggression/territorial issues. It makes me sick that people can do this to an animal they've been keeping as a pet. I understand "feeder breeders" who actually take really good care of their rats not getting attached, but this person went out and bought this rat from a pet store or breeder for companionship (and probably never properly socialized him, the ad poster sounds downright lazy in their ad) and now the rat is paying for their mistakes.


----------

